# [update] glibc-2.5

## .:chrome:.

con somma sorpresa è stato rilasciato il pacchetto.

la cosa curiosa è che su gnu.org la versione dichiarata stabile è ancora la 2.4

----------

## Peach

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> con somma sorpresa è stato rilasciato il pacchetto.
> 
> la cosa curiosa è che su gnu.org la versione dichiarata stabile è ancora la 2.4

 

c'è di cui preoccuparsi?

ho visto una serie di upgrade->downgrade... non è che abbiano preso un abbaglio?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Peach wrote:*   

> ho visto una serie di upgrade->downgrade... non è che abbiano preso un abbaglio?

 

non credo. la stabilizzazione è iniziata un bel po' di tempo fa su ppc64, ma all'epoca avevo pensato che fosse una richiesta specifica di quell'architettura

 *Peach wrote:*   

> c'è di cui preoccuparsi?

 

considerando che sono le librerie di base di tutto il sistema, che senza di esse non funziona più niente, e che un cambiamento strutturale (come quelli che giustificano il passaggio di versione da 2.4 a 2.5) potrerebbe a non avere quasi più niente di funzionante... sì

----------

## riverdragon

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> considerando che sono le librerie di base di tutto il sistema, che senza di esse non funziona più niente, e che un cambiamento strutturale (come quelli che giustificano il passaggio di versione da 2.4 a 2.5) potrerebbe a non avere quasi più niente di funzionante... sì

 Evvivaaaaa  :Very Happy: 

Il mio pc e` a casa che compila (dovevo proprio uscire, non ho potuto aspettare), se proprio non funzionasse nulla e/o servisse mettere le mani in qualche modo famme sape'.

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

prima di aggiornare il mio sistema attendo le esperienze di qualcuno...  :Very Happy: 

cmq dopo aver ricompilato le glibc non bisognerebbe ricompilare anche tutto il resto (o quasi)?!? che so ad esempio gcc, il kernel ecc...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *VegetaSSJ5 wrote:*   

> cmq dopo aver ricompilato le glibc non bisognerebbe ricompilare anche tutto il resto (o quasi)?!? che so ad esempio gcc, il kernel ecc...

 

e perché mai?

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

>  *VegetaSSJ5 wrote:*   cmq dopo aver ricompilato le glibc non bisognerebbe ricompilare anche tutto il resto (o quasi)?!? che so ad esempio gcc, il kernel ecc... 
> 
> e perchï¿½ mai?

 

non lo so stavo solo chiedendo...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## riverdragon

Da me l'aggiornamento è andato a buon fine, ho avuto un problemino con l'aggiornamento di udev, ma sarei OT. Ripeto, tutto a posto.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

idem con patate: aggiornato senza problema alcuno.

----------

## crisandbea

a me spara fuori questo bellissimo errore:

```

-i386-pc-linux-gnu-linuxthreads/rt:/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.5/work/build-default-i386-pc-linux-gnu-linuxthreads/resolv:

/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.5/work/build-default-i386-pc-linux-gnu-linuxthreads/crypt:

/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.5/work/build-default-i386-pc-linux-gnu-linuxthreads/linuxthreads /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.5/work/build-default-i386-pc-linux-gnu-linuxthreads/sunrpc/rpcgen -Y ../scripts -c rpcsvc/bootparam_prot.x -o /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.5/work/build-default-i386-pc-linux-gnu-linuxthreads/sunrpc/xbootparam_prot.T

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.5/work/build-default-i386-pc-linux-gnu-linuxthreads/sunrpc/xbootparam_prot.stmp] Segmentation fault

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.5/work/glibc-2.5/sunrpc'

make[1]: *** [sunrpc/others] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.5/work/glibc-2.5'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.5 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  glibc-2.5.ebuild, line 1119:   Called toolchain-glibc_src_compile

  glibc-2.5.ebuild, line 235:   Called die

!!! make for default failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

idee ??? apro un post a parte che dite ???

edit:--> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=165772

----------

## randomaze

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> idee ??? apro un post a parte che dite ???

 

Penso che per adesso vada bene qui in modo da tenere eventuali problemi centralizzati  :Wink: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   idee ??? apro un post a parte che dite ??? 
> 
> Penso che per adesso vada bene qui in modo da tenere eventuali problemi centralizzati 

 

ok.        comunque al momento nessuna soluzione sembra esserci a parte quella di non aggiornare alle glibc-2.5;    :Sad: 

ps: qualcuno che è riuscito a portare a termine la cmpilazione, che versione di gcc ha usato?????

ciauz

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Compilata senza alcun problema ARCH=x86

```

[I] sys-libs/glibc 

     Available versions:  (2.2)  [P]2.2.5-r10 [P]2.3.2-r12 2.3.5-r2 2.3.5-r3 2.3.6-r4 2.3.6-r5 2.4-r4 2.5

     Installed:           2.5(2.2)(09:16:08 PM 02/06/2007)(-build -glibc-compat20 glibc-omitfp -hardened -multilib nls nptl nptlonly -profile -selinux)

     Homepage:            http://www.gnu.org/software/libc/libc.html

     Description:         GNU libc6 (also called glibc2) C library

[I] sys-devel/gcc 

     Available versions:  

        (2.95)  [P]2.95.3-r9 [P]~2.95.3-r10

        (3.1)   [P]3.1.1-r2

        (3.2)   [P]*3.2.2 [P]3.2.3-r4

        (3.3)   [P]3.3.2-r7 3.3.5-r1 3.3.5.20050130-r1 3.3.6 3.3.6-r1

        (3.4)   ~3.4.1-r3 3.4.4-r1 3.4.5 3.4.5-r1 ~3.4.6 3.4.6-r1 3.4.6-r2

        (4.0)   *4.0.3 *4.0.4

        (4.1)   ~4.1.0-r1 4.1.1 4.1.1-r1 4.1.1-r3

     Installed:           4.1.1-r3(4.1)(04:43:32 PM 01/17/2007)(-altivec -bootstrap -build -doc fortran -gcj gtk -hardened -ip28 -ip32r10k -mudflap -multilib -multislot -n32 -n64 nls -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla)

     Homepage:            http://gcc.gnu.org/

     Description:         The GNU Compiler Collection. Includes C/C++, java compilers, pie+ssp extensions, Haj Ten Brugge runtime bounds checking

```

----------

## riverdragon

Prova a ricompilare (magari aggiornare) i linux-headers, se non sbaglio hanno anch'essi a che fare durante la ricompilazione delle glibc.

----------

## X-Drum

anche qui tutto ok su x86 (su amd64 non ancora provate perchè ~)

----------

## crisandbea

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Prova a ricompilare (magari aggiornare) i linux-headers, se non sbaglio hanno anch'essi a che fare durante la ricompilazione delle glibc.

 

edit:--> ho risolto cambiando CHOST, seguendo questa guida http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml

ciao

----------

